# hedgie Ornament at Walmart



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

[attachment=0:1dgpd73j]photo.JPG[/attachment:1dgpd73j]
Okay so it not suppose to be a hedgehog ornament - but it totally is. 
Its suppose to be a moose and it basically looks like a hedgehog that they stuck paper antlers on. So i bought it and cut the antlers off. 
Now it looks like a hedgehog  just a heads up in case any of you in the US live near a walmart and are interested.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

love it XD saw a mouse ornament that was of a similar style and was tempted to cut the tail off and call it a hedgehog! I may have to pick that up if I see it at Walmart


----------



## Jenice (Nov 30, 2012)

That is adorable! I was just at Wal Mart today and you know I will go back tomorrow to buy it and modify it to be a Hedgie! Thanks fo sharing your find!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

We were able to find a hedgie ordiment this year while we were on vacation, i think we were more excited about it then Preston was. :lol:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I want this one 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jonathan-adler-menagerie-hedgehog-ornament/3389504


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

SouthernSweet said:


> I want this one
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jonathan-adler-menagerie-hedgehog-ornament/3389504


I've seen that one, and love it! Don't love the price, though! :roll:


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

My mom and I went shopping over Thanksgiving break and weren't even looking at the Christmas decorations but just happened to be walking through that section and all the sudden she stopped and held up this cute little wooden hedgehog ornament. Definitely wish I'd bought it then, it was definitely intended as a hedgehog. I'm almost positive it was at Penney's but I couldn't find it online (looks like they have a very limited selection of ornaments listed on their website) but I imagine they probably have them in most stores if anyone is there and wanting a hedgie ornament. I'll have to look into getting one myself to put on my parents tree.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I found a super cute wooden hedgehog ornament at Walgreens, but my roommates dog ate it before I could take a picture, much less put it on the tree  

I'm going to stop by again this weekend, I think and see if they have more.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

SouthernSweet said:


> I want this one
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jonathan-adler-menagerie-hedgehog-ornament/3389504


oooh this one is so cute!


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

There is this one at Pier1. I saw it the other day and almost bought it but it doesn't at all go with my decor and I'm picky like that. I really want the Jonathan Adler one. Who am I kidding I want everything Jonathan Adler makes. 
http://www.pier1.com/Natural-Hedgehog-O ... lt,pd.html


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I went to Target today and they had this listed as a "hedgehog ornament." I don't think the designer of this had much of any idea what hedgehogs look like. I posted the picture on facebook and a bunch of people are commenting with what it actually looks like, such as a pig in a pineapple, lumpy sheep, and pinecone muppet. :lol:










On the brightside they had this adorable little thing in the stocking stuffer section that I just had to buy.


----------

